# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 28.01.2010 - 29.01.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredavi.ath -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\ntfs_ext7.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )MultiPacked.Multi.Generic -> c:\system volume information\_restore{758bc2af-82d0-4be3-a891-e5c43cceb009}\rp354\a0111013.scrMultiPacked.Multi.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\depo5.scrMultiPacked.Multi.Generic -> c:\windows\depo5.scrMultiPacked.Multi.Generic -> c:\system volume information\_restore{758bc2af-82d0-4be3-a891-e5c43cceb009}\rp354\a0111014.scrNet-Worm.Win32.Kolab.ftj -> c:\windows\usbmagr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.6107, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Koobface.dkq -> \nxfgbt.exePacked.Win32.Krap.ai -> c:\windows\explorer.exe:userini.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAv.ACP, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.Krap.ai -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.7539, AVAST4: Win32:Krap-YY [Trj] )Packed.Win32.Krap.ai -> c:\windows\explorer.exe:userini.exe:$data ( BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAv.ACP, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.Krap.w -> \setupirq.exePacked.Win32.Krap.w -> \msmq.chm.adefga.bin ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19647, AVAST4: Win32:Bredolab-BR [Trj] )Packed.Win32.Krap.w -> c:\windows\inf\mdmbtmdm.inf:hfhebwzxsrwc:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19647, AVAST4: Win32:Bredolab-BR [Trj] )Packed.Win32.Krap.w -> \wst_fren.fon.adefga.bin ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19647, AVAST4: Win32:Bredolab-BR [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wxus -> g:\keca\rukav.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, AVAST4: Win32:Hktr [Drp] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.acl -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\jot16.sys ( AVAST4: Win32:Agent-VGV [Wrm] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.blgo -> c:\documents and settings\басарукин\application data\microsoft\quequoo.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AOHS, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-AISC [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.blgo -> c:\documents and settings\басарукин\application data\microsoft\nozemoohouw.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AOHS, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-AISC [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.stj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\pvb84.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.SFO, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-VGV [Wrm] )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.pba -> c:\documents and settings\анна\implayok.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad1.34432, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.pba -> c:\huyt.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad1.34432, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.pba -> c:\windows\system32\implayok.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad1.34432, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-PSW.Win32.VKont.fn -> \vkgolosa2014.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Digitala.cz -> c:\windows\system32\usеrinit.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Digitala.dd -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\usеrinit.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.cnil -> f:\ovjp.fbo ( DrWEB: Trojan.Oficla.4, AVAST4: Win32:Oficla-G [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.ym -> d:\autorun.inf ( NOD32: Win32/LockScreen.AX trojan )Trojan.Win32.DieMast.jnd -> c:\windows\cursors\sizewe21.ani:abeqya:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19647, AVAST4: Win32:Bredolab-BR [Trj] )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

